# Nutritional value



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

hey all.....just wondering if anyone had a chart detailing nutritional values of mice/rats/gerbils etc at their different sizes?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

http://www.anapsid.org/resources/preynutrients.html shows nutritional data for rats, mice and chicks.

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers....didnt even think of using melissa's page... d'oh


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

whats unk?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

having just got into bed and thought about it..unk prolly means unknown.. er...which is handy eh?


----------



## beardie_4 (Sep 8, 2006)

What species are you going to feed Gerbils, Mice, etc?


----------

